# Amplificador para la salida del amplificador



## moises95 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mi pregunta es que como seria para amplificar la salida de un amplificador. Por ejemplo, si un amplificador da 30w, esos 30 que salen por los canales 1 y 2 llevarlos a otro amplificador, o Circuito integrado, O transistores... lo lo que sea que se encargue se amplificar mas esa saida de 30w

MP3------> AMPLIFICADOR 30W-------> integrado, transistores, lo que sea que amplifica la señal anterior---------> Altavoces. 

Si el numero 2 fuese por ejemplo de 20w, pos serian 30w mas 20w --->50w totales en la salida final.

¿Sabeis algo de eso?.

No se si he ehcho bien el esquema de arriba, quiero decir, que ese aumentador de vatios puede estar dentro o fuera del amplificador principa. Esque no se com va eso.

*Si que existe algo de esto que digo, ya que uno que yo conocia tenia un amplificador de 20w, con elementos a la salida que lo amplificaba esos 20w a 30w.*


----------



## zopilote (Jul 20, 2011)

Amplificador de audio o amplificador de RF?.  los de audio tienen la potencia de salida a un maximo, y un maximo de entrada de 2Voltios (no watt), por lo que no se puede sumar, salvo que cambie la potencia del tranformador y agrege mas modulos amplificadores.
 Los de RF tienen un minimo de entrada de 0,5w a 5W (aqui si son watts) y tampoco esa potencia se suma al total del amplificador. Salvo que tambien agreges otro mòdulo.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2011)

Eso se conoce como booster pero no es aconsejable, es preferible amplifcar la señal desde la fuente hasta la potencia deseada, ya que si tomas la señal  a la salida de cualquier amplificador, lo que se hace es bajala a un nivel adecuado para el otro amplificador, y estamos sumando las deformaciones y distornciones de los dos lo cual no es para nada deseable, para eso mejor conectar el amplificdor más potente a la fuente, o hacer directamente un amplificador más grande.

Para exitar con un MP3 o similar, un amplificador, primero hay que acondicionar la señal para adecuarla a la entrada del amplificador, para eso es necesario conocer datos como la sensibilidad del amplificador

Zopilote habla de audio, no de RF

Fijate dos detalles simples, *MP3 *y *altavoces*, eso te descarta de plano la RF


----------



## moises95 (Jul 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Para exitar con un MP3 o similar, un amplificador, primero hay que acondicionar la señal para adecuarla a la entrada del amplificador, para eso es necesario conocer datos como la sensibilidad del amplificador



¿Quieres decir quitar la distorcion casi al 100%?. No se la sensibilidad del amplificador, ni tampoco se como viene en el datasheet, el amplificador es un tda1557Q, he estado revisando y en la tabla de datos no veo nada de sensibilidad. He leido algo de que en Tal patilla, conectando 1 o varios Diodos a Tierra, se consigue quitar la distorcion de las frecuencias Bajas, que hablando se ellas, sin esos diodos distorcionan un poco a un 75% de volumen, no se si es por la tension que le meto o por la falta de los diodos.

En la entrada de audio pide 270nF de capacitor no poralizado, como no tenia de esos los he cambiaod por unos de 220nF, no se si eso tambien afecta a la distorcion. O si seria ese valor mas correcto. Claro ¿Esto depende de la sensibilidad y de la señal de entrada no?

Explicame un poco el tema y si fuese posible quitar la distorcion casi un 100%


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2011)

Estas confundiendo las cosas solo dije que sumaras las distociones y o ruidos, de ambos y en la suama sera mayor que un solo amplificador y mas en ese tioo de CI.

Lee bien la hoja de datos que si figura ese dato ya que es escencial, 

si queres algo de calidad, primero fijate que potencia deseas, y sobre todo si tenes los parlantes adecuados, ya que sin ellos no tiene sentido.

en base a ello realizar el amplificador de la potencia deseada, para buena calidad de sonido la impedancia no debe ser menor a 8ohms


----------



## moises95 (Jul 20, 2011)

Y como se llama el dato en el datasheet? No se buscar eso asin como asin, estoy empezando y todavia necesito bastante ayuda. 

Entonces si consigo un amplificador que distorcione poco y suenen bien le puedo poner boster ¿no?

Panda, el amplificador de 20 +10w=30w de ese que yo conocia no distorcionaba al ponerlo a tope de potencia. ¿Como es eso?.

los 22w a 50% de vol suena perfecto, pero que a un 75 ya distorciona y comienzan los ruidos, por eso pense en aumentar los vatios, pero veo que no. 

Te pregunto, ¿Hay manera de reducir distoricon ademas de poenr unos buenos parlantes y todo eso?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2011)

El tema con los  integrados para auto que tienen limitada la tensión a 12V y como es para uso del automovil admiten hasta un 10% de distorción, lo cual es inadmisible en un equipo para una sala.

Pero la distorsión que tu dices casi seguro que es saturación y se llama distorción por reocorte y esa no hay que tener buen oido para darse cuenta, eso sucede cuando la tensión en la entrada es superior a la permitida, recuerda que un amplificador amplica corriente y tensión, si la señal de entrada es muy amplia al ser amplificada superara la tensión de alimentación y al no haber más tensión la señal resultara recortada, produciendo un sonido muy feo pudiendo dañar al equipo y parlantes


----------



## moises95 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pero le estoy metiendo 12v, y una fuente de 450watts, lo pongo al 75% y suena mal, y como me decia el data que le puedo meter 18volts pues pense que asin era mejor.

Cuando esta a 50% suena el grave muy bueno, pero cuando lo pongo a mas suena ronco, como cuando hablamos y estamos ronco, pues igual Ademas de meter ruidos raros en los agudos.


Entonces no hay mcuha solucion a ello ¿no?

Yo esque ya no se que amplificador usar, todos me dan problema, y a transistores aun no se. 
Si sabes alguno que funcione perfecto, dime, aunque ¿Los HI-FI son mejores que uno normal no? Suena muchisimo mejor el bajo, los agudos... ¿no. 

Y el amplificador 2n3055 que estamos arreglando crees que saturara a mucho volumen? Y la bombillita de encendido se apagaba cuando el grave sonaba fuerte ¿El tranformador no tenia fuerza? Baja la tension en los graves.

 ¿Tda2050? son 32 watts en hiifi, pero tendra fuerza para los 20hz asta los 40hz? Esas ondas creo que suenan muy flojas ¿no? Sino dime un buen integrado que meta bastante fuerza a lo que mas flojo escuchamos, da igual si es conplicaiyo, intentare hacerlo


----------



## zopilote (Jul 21, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Pero le estoy metiendo 12v, y una fuente de 450watts, lo pongo al 75% y suena mal, y como me decia el data que le puedo meter 18volts pues pense que asin era mejor.
> 
> Cuando esta a 50% suena el grave muy bueno, pero cuando lo pongo a mas suena ronco, como cuando hablamos y estamos ronco, pues igual Ademas de meter ruidos raros en los agudos.
> Entonces no hay mcuha solucion a ello ¿no?


Lo que estas provocando, es la saturacion de la salida, y la señal de entrada al ser amplificada supera la alimentacion del integrado (a transistores daria igual), si quiere soluciones, tendras que limitar la señal de entrada, con divisores resistivos o un circuito limitador activo.



user300 dijo:


> Yo esque ya no se que amplificador usar, todos me dan problema, y a transistores aun no se.
> Si sabes alguno que funcione perfecto, dime, aunque ¿Los HI-FI son mejores que uno normal no? Suena muchisimo mejor el bajo, los agudos... ¿no.
> 
> Y el amplificador 2n3055 que estamos arreglando crees que saturara a mucho volumen? Y la bombillita de encendido se apagaba cuando el grave sonaba fuerte ¿El tranformador no tenia fuerza? Baja la tension en los graves.
> ...


Para que se escuchen algo de bajos en los TDA2050 tienen que estar en puente y tener un filtro pasa bajos, y los amplificadores trabajan en todo el rango auditivo, pero siempre hay los dan enfasis a cierta region en particular y alli es donde se les coloca.
Para tu amplificador HI FI , escoge uno alrededor de 100W, estradas balanceadas y una buena fuente DC entre +/-45 a +/-60 , en el foro hay una buena cantidad ya probados y con muchos tips.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 21, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que estas provocando, es la saturacion de la salida, y la señal de entrada al ser amplificada supera la alimentacion del integrado (a transistores daria igual), si quiere soluciones, tendras que limitar la señal de entrada, con divisores resistivos o un circuito limitador activo.
> 
> 
> Para que se escuchen algo de bajos en los TDA2050 tienen que estar en puente y tener un filtro pasa bajos, y los amplificadores trabajan en todo el rango auditivo, pero siempre hay los dan enfasis a cierta region en particular y alli es donde se les coloca.
> Para tu amplificador HI FI , escoge uno alrededor de 100W, estradas balanceadas y una buena fuente DC entre +/-45 a +/-60 , en el foro hay una buena cantidad ya probados y con muchos tips.



Los que veo de 100w son ultra dificiles para construir, habra algun integrado potente que no sea muy lioso no?

Tenia un ampli de 35w con un volumen que iba de lso -4db a los 4db de grabes y con menos de la mitad de volumen y los grabes a 4db de mas sonaban los de 20-40hz.

¿que raro no?

Esque el problema es que los integrados Potentes del foro son super dificiles y encima usan tension negativa, no tengo fuentes de esas y una nueva...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola : no lei todo completo pero me parece que se estan metiendo en lios....

1- El TDA 7294 puede llegar a dar 100W . Hay un post con PCB y todo y anda hermoso.

2- Los subwoofers permiten conectarlos entrando con los cables del parlante , ya que se encargan de sumar y filtrar la señal de los dos canales . En tal caso el amplificador queda tal cual y solo se agrega un amplificador extra.

ES POSIBLE conectar un amplificador a la salida de parlantes ( NO PARA SEGUIR AMPLIFICANDO ) sino para agregar mas potencia . Es necesario poner UN ATENUADOR para adaptar la señal de salida a la del amplificador siguiente.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Los que veo de 100w son ultra dificiles para construir, habra algun integrado potente que no sea muy lioso no?
> 
> Tenia un ampli de 35w con un volumen que iba de lso -4db a los 4db de grabes y con menos de la mitad de volumen y los grabes a 4db de mas sonaban los de 20-40hz.
> 
> ...



En que radica según tu la dificultad? puedes aprovechar, en tu pais hay muchas tiendas que ofrecen kits para armar, con todo lo necesario, puedes comprar las placas de Elektor o las de Electronica Práctica, las cuales se venden en muchas tiendas, y en los articulos esta todo muy bien explicado


----------



## moises95 (Jul 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En que radica según tu la dificultad? puedes aprovechar, en tu pais hay muchas tiendas que ofrecen kits para armar, con todo lo necesario, puedes comprar las placas de Elektor o las de Electronica Práctica, las cuales se venden en muchas tiendas, y en los articulos esta todo muy bien explicado



El problema es plantar en una placa un circuito extremamente enorme lleno de todo y conductos por aqui y por alla. Ademas, aun no se hacerlos en cobre, ni he probado en perforadas de plastico, es lo siguiente que are.

---

Antonio, El TDA 7294 no da 100w con 100voltios? Es mucho voltaje...

Y podria sustituir el atenuador por otro componente para adactar la señal para el siguiente amplificador?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

No leiste todo, no dije que hicieras el impreso, te dije que lo compres, en una tienda y te dije que podes buscar algunos de los productos de ELektor o Electrónica practica

De echo las placa on son tan grandes aqui tengo en mi mano algunas de las que armo para 100W una tiene 11 X 15 y la otra unos 10 X10. medidas en cm.

Por otro lado para 100W a 8 ohms de impedancia se necesitan -+50V de fuente, por lo que dijo el forista esta correcto.

Primero deberias indicar para que ambito lo necesitas, si es para tu casa 100W son demasiados y te terminaran echando y tu con los oidos destruidos...

Para que te sirva de referencia, 3W en una habitación o living de tu casa no permitira que escuches ni el trimpre de la puerta ni el telefono fijo ni el celular, ni los gritos de alguien pidiendote auxilio

De echo para el hogar un equipo que entregue 25W por canal es más que excelente, y maximie teniendo en cuenta que con 50W en un local de unos 10X20m lleno de personas atureden..........


Te doy algunas referencias

25W 8ohms fuente 48V
40W 8ohms fuente 60V
100W 8ohms fuente -+50V


----------



## moises95 (Jul 21, 2011)

Panda, si que leo todo, y no tengo problema en leer por muy grande que sea el texto, otra cosa esque yo entienda algo mal y salte con otra cosa.

Me he construido un estereo de 22w y los agudos suenan muy fuerte,es asin que no escucho el timbre ni el telefono   pero el bajo no lo oigo fuerte,  suena muy flojo y ami lo que me interesa es un amplificador aparte para el bajo, y poder oir las ondas 20-45hz que son las mas flojitas y las demas oirlas bien fuertes, que se note bien el bajo, por eso no se que integrado hacer ya para conseguir lo que quiero.

Esque tampoco entiendo una cosa, uno que tiene un ampli de 20w le suenan los graves que revienta la habitacionm , ahora cojo yo armo uno de mas potencia y ni los oigo los graves. 

Mi intencion es oir el grave de tal manera que no oigo a alguien pidiendome auxilio, ni oiga el timbre ni el telefono, pero no es posible, y no se porque con 22w, cuando otro con 20w va a echar la casa a bajo de lo tremendo que suena eso.

Loa agudos y medios perfecto, porque suena muy fuerte, y tanto que lo bajo habeces porque em cansa tanta voz, parece que estoy en la feria, pero el problema, "El bass" Porque, como,... y esque si me dicen "22w es muy poco para que con el bajo no escuches a alguien pidiendote auzilio, o al motorista del campo haciendo ruido" yo no lo entiendo, porque que alguien con  15w o 20w en una habitacion igual que la mia haga bibrar todo y suene ese volumen de graves tan alto no lo entiendo.

Y que digo con esto que alguna manera de endiñarle fuelte al subwoofer con 22w la hay, ¿cual? ¿Boosters? ¿Integrados?

¿Que decis del FILTRO BESSEL? Es activo verdad?

 Decidme de estos BASS BOOSTER!

Ver el archivo adjunto 12797







Amplificara los ruidos y distorcion pero bueno, almenos oire mas al bajo ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

Ten cuidado con el exceso de los graves dañan los oidos de manera permanente y no solo no oiras los graves, no oiras ni mediso y mucho menos agudos.

Los graves en esceso en realidad es una moda que permite tapar la mala calidad de los equipos, ya que los graves tapan todo y nadie se da cuenta si el resto sale bien o mal.

De echo si escuchas una banda en vivo te sorprendera que los graves no son tanto, como lo que se escucha, el nivel de graves a partir de cierto nivel es perncioso para la salud, no solo para los oidos.

Escucho perfectamene toda la banda de audio porque siempre me cuide, y escuche la música a niveles adecuados, y hoy me permite seguir disfrutandola a pleno.

Pero si sigues la moda antes de los 30 tal vez a los 25 o aún antes necesites audifonos.....

Ten presente eso.


Un buen equipo no se clasifica por si entrega más o menos graves, ya que eso es una gran torpeza.

Un equipo debe rerproducir la música tal cual el original, y si le agrego refuezos que no esan en el original eso también es distorción..........

Un equipo para ser bueno debe amplificar en forma plana entre los 20hz a los 20Khz 

Para que tenagas idea de lo que te digo te aconsejo poder ver en vivo una big band, tocando en vivo y alli te daras cuenta del espectro de sonido y sus niveles reales.
De ello aprnderas mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Esque tampoco entiendo una cosa, uno que tiene un ampli de 20w le suenan los graves que revienta la habitacionm , ahora cojo yo armo uno de mas potencia y ni los oigo los graves.


Y por que no comenzás por presentarnos el esquema del amplificador que has armado?..Si, *de ese que no tiene graves*...
Hay muchos errores típicos que se cometen cuando se arman amplificadores de datasheets o de revistas, donde a veces no explican el esquema correctamente y hay que usar un poco de matemáticas y teoría de redes para encontrar el error...si es que en realidad existe


----------



## moises95 (Jul 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y por que no comenzás por presentarnos el esquema del amplificador que has armado?..Si, *de ese que no tiene graves*...
> Hay muchos errores típicos que se cometen cuando se arman amplificadores de datasheets o de revistas, donde a veces no explican el esquema correctamente y hay que usar un poco de matemáticas y teoría de redes para encontrar el error...si es que en realidad existe



Vale, busco el que usé y os lo presento



ezavalla dijo:


> Y por que no comenzás por presentarnos el esquema del amplificador que has armado?..Si, *de ese que no tiene graves*...
> Hay muchos errores típicos que se cometen cuando se arman amplificadores de datasheets o de revistas, donde a veces no explican el esquema correctamente y hay que usar un poco de matemáticas y teoría de redes para encontrar el error...si es que en realidad existe



Ezavalla, use este equema:








Joo! y yo que queria meter mas graves que el vecino!!    broma broma!

*Ahora de verdad, pues el tema seria poner una potencia de grabes justa, es decir, poner el volumen de graves de tal manera que este al limite de ser dañino, pero no sea dañino. *

Y hablando de graves, aqui todos mis vecinos tiene una potencia de grabes enorme, cada vez que ponen sus equipos de sonido parece que lo estan poniendo en mi casa de lo esagerado que suena eso. Y sin hablar de los coches, pasa uno y parece que hay un terremoto.

He visto un video en youtube de un coche con 20,000W ¿Sera verdad? La cosa es que hace bibrar cristales grandes. 

Y otra cosa, aqui a mis auriculares les tengo puesto el aumentos de grabes, son 32 homs con sensibilidad creo que de 105dB, trabaja con 15hz-22kz, esos son los datos que se, no se si *seran dañinos con el tema delos graves*, aunque no es que los tenga  mucho rato *seguido* puestos. 

Panda, entonces cuando vas a una feria te haces polvo el oido con tanto volumen de graves y augdos ¿no? Ya que uaran 200w o mas y una pecha de altavoces.

otra cosa ¿Como se si aun tengo capacidad como para oir toda las ondas audibles por nosotros? Algun programa para comprobarlo con auriculares?, alguna prueba que hagan?Hablo desde los 20hz asta los 20hkz.  ¿Crees que con la edad que tengo aun puedo oir todo o ya tengo daño por culpa de usar auriculares y poner mucha voz?


----------

